# Racycles...?



## Parker (Jul 24, 2008)

I was looking into Racycles and couldn't find much info on them. Seem to have made unusual speed bikes in the early 1900's. I can't find any info after 1910 until they rebadged Columbia bikes in the 50s. Does anyone know why there is 40 year gap in the name and why they came back. Also saw a few pics of racycle motorcycles that were awesome.


----------



## Racycle135 (Feb 1, 2009)

If you are still looking for information about Racycle bicycles, try http://racycle.blogspot.com/. One of the posts includes an answer to your question about when Racycles were produced. It's a new web log, so it's a bit thin right now, but I'll be adding more information.


----------

